
XDA summary of the answers from Android's team AMA on Reddit - pjmlp
http://www.xda-developers.com/heres-everything-we-learned-from-the-android-nougat-ama/
======
mdaniel
I think the post title would be clearer if written as "XDA summary of ...". If
there is a better mechanism to offer this suggestion, please do let me know.

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks for the hint. Updated.

